# Campden tablets before bottling



## scarpone (Nov 11, 2016)

Sorry if this has been asked before or many time, I searched around but found too many different answers.

So when I am ready to bottle my wine, should I add the tablets in the carboy and let it sit for a day? Or add it to the carboy, stir it up, and bottle?

Do I need to add the tablets if it's going to be drank within a years period? 

I have added the tablets after the fermentation.


----------



## TonyR (Nov 11, 2016)

What I would do is crush the tablets to fine dust (1tablet per gal) put that in a clean carboy and rack the wine into that carboy let it sit for a day or 2 then bottle into clean, sterilized bottles. Again this is what I would do with my wine.


----------



## salcoco (Nov 11, 2016)

it is better if you can use the powder form of K-Meta. 1/4 tsp per 5 gallons will be the proper amount just one day before bottling.


----------



## TonyR (Nov 11, 2016)

Why do you think its better? The powder and the tablets are exactly the same.


----------



## salcoco (Nov 12, 2016)

I just think the powder is easier to use, and it dissolves better. you certainly do not have to crush them.


----------



## TonyR (Nov 12, 2016)

The problem I have with the powder and again this is just me and not ment as any type of slam. I think most people buy by the pound or 1/2 pound and well for most folks that is bunches of tsp spoons and I think the powder will lose it strength and potency by the time its only a 1/4 of the way used. As for the tablets i think they will store longer and about crushing them i use my morter and pestle and kind of enjoy it::


----------



## salcoco (Nov 12, 2016)

you are correct the shelf life of the powder I believe is one year. I doubt if the tablets are any longer than that. it is not necessary to purchase a half or even one pound. smaller quantities are available. to each his own.


----------



## GreginND (Nov 13, 2016)

No - potassium metabisulfite will last for years and years if stored in a cool dry place. It does not lose it's potency. I don't like the tablets because they have added binders in them hold the powered together. It's not pure k-meta.


----------

